# Stihl fs110 trimmer Timing



## 69coog (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Folks I was wondering if anyone is familiar with the FS110 Stihl trimmer, or Stihl trimmers in general. I just rebuilt my neighbors with a new piston and cylinder. Having a problem though, I'm not seeing any timing marks on the crank gear. There are marks on the cam gear that point out 180 deg apart that match up with marks in the outside casting but nothing on the crank gear, very confused on how to get this thing timed.

Also, if no one knows, where's the best place to start guessing? I tried it at TDC and no go, maybe when the magneto meets the magnets? 

Any help most appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sthil makes a 4-stroke weed wacker?


----------



## 69coog (Sep 4, 2007)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> sthil makes a 4-stroke weed wacker?


From thier website:

STIHL 4-MIX® Engine Features

Patented low emissions 4-cycle engine that uses 50:1, 2-cycle fuel-oil mix for engine lubrication, eliminating need for separate oil reservoir.

Was pretty stout, and shall be again  not having much luck online finding any info on my problem so off to the dealer and beg for a look at the service manual.


----------

